
If You Pay For Cable, You're A Hostage Of Sports - derekprior
http://www.wbur.org/npr/144959516/if-you-pay-for-cable-youre-a-hostage-of-sports
======
Roboprog
"IF"... not!

NetFlix + Amazon is a better experience.

